# Acne Treatments -- Help?



## shootout (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't have severe acne, but it's enough to annoy me.
I'm allergic to salicylic acid AND benzoyl peroxide.
Are there any acne treatments that don't have either of those?


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2009)

Go see your doctor.  There are treatments based on things like retin-A and there are also oral tablets such as minocycline.

Good luck!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide too and my acne is HELL until I tried Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick & St Ives Apricot Scrub (unfortunately this contains 2% salicylic acid.) But I heard from a lovely lady on here that Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Complexion soap is good too. HTH!


----------



## shootout (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks!

I know friends that have had really bad experiences with retin-A and the oral medications. I don't think mine is bad enough to really require those anyway. But thanks for your help! =]

I'm definitely going to have to check out the Burt's Bees stuff. Thanks!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 31, 2009)

I've used oral medications and Retin-A in the past and have had absolutely no trouble whatsoever.    It's worth speaking to your doctor if nothing works over the counter.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd recommend a glycolic acid product - I have a hard time with Benzoyl Peroxide  (on my face, great for my body) and Salicylic acid too and this is what I use - there's a day and a night time version. Helps keep my pores small and my oil reduced. Can be purchased at most drug stores:


----------



## shootout (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that seems perfect! Thanks! I'm definitely going to check that out.

caffn8me: If nothing else works, I'll definitely consider those, thanks! =]


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide too and my acne is HELL until I tried Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick & St Ives Apricot Scrub (unfortunately this contains 2% salicylic acid.) But I heard from a lovely lady on here that Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Complexion soap is good too. HTH!_

 
I'm currently using Burt's Bees Herbal Blemish Stick and it's actually making quite a difference. It works better on blemishes that are just beginning to start though I've noticed it heals ones that are already in progress. My boyfriend likes it, too.


----------



## widdershins (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you tried Tea Tree Oil?


----------



## User35 (Jan 31, 2009)

like widdershins said try Tea Tree Oil, I believe that might be an ingredient in that burt bees blemish thingy, but dont quote me.

sulfur based masks work great on some people, you can use them as a mask or an overnight spot treatment.Proactiv Solution has a "refining mask"  that is sulfur based..it smells kinda funny but works well

witch hazel for an astringent can help as well. plus its cheap


----------



## shootout (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I'm definitely going to try the Tea Tree Oil as well.

I've tried everything Proactiv has, it completely burned my face. I still have a red spot on my cheek from where it was completely raw. I will never try that again.

Again, thanks for your help everyone! =]


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 1, 2009)

Tea tree oil really helps me with redness and inflammation but unfortunately doesn't seem to do much to prevent pimples.... but it will really help with redness.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_like widdershins said try Tea Tree Oil, I believe that might be an ingredient in that burt bees blemish thingy, but dont quote me

witch hazel for an astringent can help as well. plus its cheap_

 
I just checked the ingredients on the burts bee blemish stick and tea tree oil is one of the ingredients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, do you know where I can get witch hazel?


----------



## shootout (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I just checked the ingredients on the burts bee blemish stick and tea tree oil is one of the ingredients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, do you know where I can get witch hazel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Rite Aid has a pre-made witch hazel astringent.
And I know you can buy witch hazel extract at any vitamin store, but I'm not sure what else is available.


----------

